# Horror advert



## ullaandy (May 19, 2008)

No idea whats its for but its so cool, has many ghoulish cahrecters in it all being NICE?...

YouTube - Navidad de terror


----------



## Dr. Z (Nov 22, 2007)

HA HA HA! Very funny!


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

That was great!


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

Feliz Navidad! Thanks, ullaandy, that was refreshing.


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

i wasn't sure if something was going to pup up in the screen so i was watching it one eye closed lolllllllllllll i love that very funny


----------



## nightbeasties (May 22, 2008)

Aw, I loved that. I had to post it as a bulletin on my MySpace.


----------

